# side skirts



## creagorry (Sep 13, 2012)

Recently purchased CI CIPRO 55 TOP CLASS, it requires new side skirts and I am looking for a reliable dealer/breaker in the UK.

Any help would be appreciated.

This is my baby


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The two most likely suppliers are http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk or http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk but
I fear you won't find a swap-out part anywhere.
Looking at your picture, I guess the skirt is fibreglass r polyester or similar. They don't rust so they can be successfully repaired. I looks as if you have just got some peeling paint and the fancy strip looks to have distorted - that may well e replaceable from something one of the above may have.
What I am suggesting is that a good person with a spray gun could recover your skirt as good as new.

Patrick


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I've had a rear skirt for an Autoroller (looks like the same mouldings) from these people:

http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/index.php?main_page=page&id=6


----------



## creagorry (Sep 13, 2012)

*side skirt*

thank you for the responce,i know a garage that does fiberglass work,i never thought of that, i got a price 4 a new panel it was £380 and they now have to be painted,4 another £80.whew!!


----------

